# Has this happened to anyone else? Sperm & eggies ok still no fertilization :(



## MrsJC_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Juat had our first failed icsi treatment! Went for our review appoitment today thinking that we would find out what happened but they couldnt tell us as sperm was fine and eggs were fine! Dp sperm is low but there was still plenty there for icsi treatment. I was just wondering has this happened to anyone else?  i no that some people do get no fertilization but has anyone had this when eggs and sperm have been good like ours? Any info would be great   .. Ox


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It might be worth having karyotyping of you and DH if you had ICSI and no fertilisation, if this has not been done. Genetic issues might lead to this problem.

Failing this having the eggs tested with CGH after collection might help to identify whether the eggs are genetically normal after they have gone through the cell division process.

A friend had very low fertilisation and embryo progression - out of 30 eggs only 2 embryos remained on 3 cycles and she had 2 early miscarriages.

On the 4 th cycle they tested the eggs and out of 5 that fertilised that time only one embryo was normal.


----------

